# redhead toxik



## dscstang03 (Feb 2, 2009)

hey anyone know anything about the redhead toxik bow from bass pros?? im curious to see if they are worth taking an interest in buying or not:coolgleam


----------



## gunner878 (Jul 7, 2008)

http://www.diamondarchery.com/bow_stud.php
looks like diamond stud or bowtech sniper only bowtech has binary cam system


----------



## dscstang03 (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah its made by diamond but I was just curious to see if anyone owns one or likes it?


----------



## Islander26 (Feb 23, 2004)

Are you close to Bass Pro? I'd suggest you go up and try one out


----------



## dscstang03 (Feb 2, 2009)

lol no I dont live close I think ill just stick with a Matthews


----------



## jro6868 (Jan 29, 2007)

Actually, I just bought one. My first bow, so I cannot comment on performance vs other bows. I did shoot several while at Bass Pro, and like how this one feels to me. I shoot lefty, so I was not in position to buy one of my buddies used bows. Shot it at the range at BP, took it home and started shooting. Shooting a 2" group at 15 yds right now (bought it 2 weeks ago and have shot 4 30 min sessions while avoiding the nice weather we have been having). Already geeked about my success to this point. I realize that I still have a lot to learn, but have been a loyal MS member for years, and have taken lots of tips, etc from all the folks on here. I did not want to go too far into debt with my first bow. After outfitting it with sight, peep sight, stablilizer, quiver, a dozen arrows and a release, I was out the door under $850. Going back to BP tomorrow to spend some more money (wife not too happy about that). It is actually very close to the Diamond Black Ice (axle to axle and brace height are slightly diff).

Just my 2 cents.


----------

